# food and supplements?



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Fatty bony raw meats are great nutrition I like pork side ribs, I don't really have much Experiance with cancer in dogs but you seem to be doing pretty well just don't mix the kibble with anything else because it causes digestion issues, you may also want to consider yogurt instead of cottage cheese or no dairy at all because many dogs are Mildly intolerant of lactose, and eggs are also good but I would remove the whites and just feed the shells and yolks I think the whites have some properties that inhibit digestion. Try feedinga bit of beef liver, it's extremely nutritious, first few days he may have soft stools because its so rich. Coconut oil is also a very good supplement


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh and if he's having liver issues bitter greens will work well, kale, dandilion, arugula. I'm sorry your little bud is going through this I can't imagine one of my guys past or present getting cancer


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, Tuco! We've never tried anything in the bitter green department but I definitely will. I'd rather do that than another pill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea I like to take the natural approach with their health, the thing with drugs is they fix the problem but then create other problems


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My theory is give them what they like to eat.


----------



## stephsousa (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about that your pup is going through that. I really can't even imagine. I would say to give him what he wanted. I have been doing a lot of reading on plant based diets helping with cancer in humans so it seems the same would be true for dogs. So maybe some leafy greens. This product also immediately came to mind, it's a powder that you sprinkle on top of the food. SALE - Cranimals Very Berry 4.2 oz. - $18.95 - LuckyDogVitamin.com. Good luck to you...lots of prayers and hugs.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Although plant based diets work with humans dogs not so much, only about 5~10 % plants. Focus on nutritious meats and secreting organs like liver kidney and pancreas


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madcatter (Aug 24, 2011)

My oncologist suggested low carb, high protein so I changed to a low carb dog food made by Evo. I give him a dog multi-vitamin and am going to add omega 3, zinc and vitamin C (all suggested by the oncologist). My baby was just diagnosed with oral melanoma so I don't know if this is going help yet.

Cathy


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Also try giving coconut oil it has been proven to help with cancer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

For 2 years since Zoe was diagnosed with lymphoma I have been feeding her almost 100% fat & Protein on my vet's recommendation. This has included fresh/frozen chicken that I poach, grated cheddar, liver, a dry food called Orijen that is 60/20% protein/fat. We don't know if this is what has kept her going, but it hasn't hurt.


----------

